# Huron outing during bass season?



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I was wondering if there would be any interest in an outing on the Huron once bass season is in full swing. I'm thinking maybe Hudson Mills near Dexter? This is in the No-Kill Zone where some of the best smallie fishing can be found. Lots of river that can be waded, and great park facillities. It's also easy to find.

Any interest? Any alternate locations?


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Always up for finding out about new smallie water. I'll look forward to more info, as the time nears!


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

ypsi, are u talking right off north territorial rd? Also 1st weekend of bass season is Memorial day weekend and 3rd weekend is the free fishing weekend, would you expect it to be quite crowded then?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Shametamer,
That's the one. I wouldn't expect it to get crowded. If it does, there is plenty of river to fish. Most of the people who go there are disc golfers, we can take turns snagging frisbees in mid-flight.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

lmao...we could use the new dinnerware around here, ours is getting pretty old!!!!!!!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Interested. See my post in the other thread.

John


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Ypsifly, 

Check my post in the SE Rivers forum. 

It can get pretty crowded with canoers. Not much can be done about that. Avoiding Memorial Day weekend is advised.


----------



## rkowal1250 (May 6, 2000)

Disc Golf AND Smallmouth fishing?. . . . . .Can life get any Better


----------

